# Rachel - Wedding Shoot For Fun.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Rachel pulled her wedding dress from the loft as she wanted some fun shots
whilst the weather was fairly warm.

Well the weather was warm but it was overcast.

We had a bit of fun anyway & thats what mattered.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics. Lovin the "appropriate" footwear.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Like them all but the last ones a belter, well done Snoop!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Like them all but the last ones a belter, well done Snoop!


got to agree ^^^^ youv'e got yourself a good looking woman :argie: there m8 def a keeper LOL


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

To my eye its a combination of soft focus in the right places and pin sharp in the eyes, makes it an image with some real wow.:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep. Last one is awesome. Nice one!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> got to agree ^^^^ youv'e got yourself a good looking woman :argie: there m8 def a keeper LOL


Thanks guys :thumb:

Unfortunatly she isnt my wife

Still, she is a great girl & im looking forward to the next shoot 

Any ideas on a theme??


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPSSS!!

taking ones foot out of ones mouth now


----------

